

Google Chrome Ditches http:// - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/19/google-chrome-ditches-http/

======
bwelford
I'm all for simplicity but this solution is by no means a no-brainer. A major
change in so many people's habits can only happen if there are only positives.
This is doomed to failure. No wonder they closed Comments on this one in the
Developers' Forum. It is always best to acknowledge your bloopers fast and
Google should do so.

